# pink skin?



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

My hedgehogs' faces are looking kinda pink. I don't remember them looking this pink before. What could be the cause? I'm thinking it might be the new aspen I gave them, or maybe the cat litter (it's non-clumping but I think it might still make them itchy...). Does anyone know what will make a hedgehog's skin pink? Or is it just normal and I didn't notice it before?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Has it been hotter than normal there?

I read somewhere hear on the forum that when a hedgie gets overheated their skin will turn pinker.


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

No, I'm pretty sure they're not overheated. They're at about 73 degrees. I'll take a picture.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmm, yeah you should post some photos.

So I guess it looks irritated :/ Have you noticed any swelling, etc?


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

No, no swelling. Taking a picture of a hedgehogs face is easier said than done... geez, they're squirmy. I'll have to wait til my husband gets home to help me. We gotta cut their toenails too.


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay, I got the best ones that I could:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, they seem to look fine to me, but I may be wrong :/


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree they look pretty normal. If it's slightly warmer there since it's summer, they might just be a little bit "flushed" from the heat. I wouldn't worry though.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

If you do suspect the new aspen, you could take it out, wash their houses, and throw in fleece to see if that helps.

Same with the cat litter, try paper towels in the tray temporarily and see if that helps.


----------

